# c-section, tubal and rt oophorectomy



## hgonzales (Sep 27, 2011)

Please help.  I know how to code the c-section and the tubal but not sure how to code removal of rt ovary done at same time.  Ovary was removed because of large ovarian cyst.
the insurance is Athem Medicaid of Indiana.
I appreciate the help.

Hilda


----------

